
This is your Captain speaking, I’m turning on the fasten seat belt sign - awwstn
http://calacanis.com/2018/07/25/this-is-your-captain-speaking-im-turning-on-the-fasten-seat-belt-sign/
======
cs702
Ironically, when a growing number of people decide to act cautiously in
anticipation of a potential downturn, their aggregate caution may help trigger
or increase the odds of having a downturn.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
that is correct.

a little caution can also let the steam out of a really hot market like we
have seen with Facebook's stock today.

------
mmt
One thing I wonder is if a downturn, or even just increased caution in
anticipation of one, will put the brakes on the trend among startups that I
characterize as "cloud at all costs".

Perhaps if the VC spigots shut off or even severely reduce their flow for the
foreseeable future, that growing AWS bill will take on a new significance.

I'm certainly biased, in that I hope for this to happen, as I've considered
one of my differentiating features (a.k.a. value prop) from other Ops (or
"Devops" nowadays) professionals to be frugality with infrastructure, by using
hardware in a datacenter.

On the other hand, in a downturn, hiring might dry up in general, despite the
article's advice to scoop up talent while it's a bargain.

------
t3h2mas
I wonder what take aways there are for personal finance.

I also wonder if real estate will drop with the market, and what impact that
has on a HCOL pro-seller housing market.

------
TomK32
It's about time the downturn happens, he forgot Brexit: a major economic force
leaving the EU bloc, what could go wrong...

------
rboyd
how is this buried?

that old quote comes to mind "It is difficult to get a man to understand
something, when his salary depends upon his not understanding it"

totally agree. batten down the hatches, winter is coming, etc

